# Battlemaps for Scouring of Gate Pass - SPOILERS



## merchantsteve (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is the player-friendly battlemaps that are new for 'Scouring of Gate Pass'


----------



## merchantsteve (Aug 6, 2009)

And More... The rest are identical to the original ones available off of the official WOTBS Web Site.


----------



## lectric (Aug 12, 2009)

Any chance of getting battle maps for the Poison Apple Pub, the Depository tower, and the Farmhouse?


----------



## lectric (Aug 12, 2009)

lectric said:


> Any chance of getting battle maps for the Poison Apple Pub, the Depository tower, and the Farmhouse?




Let me rephrase that. Any chance of getting one-page battlemaps for these?


----------



## merchantsteve (Aug 12, 2009)

You want a single page battlemap?
http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/WBS01-BattleMaps.zip contains 1-inch scale battlemaps for the 3 items mentioned. You can use Adobe Acrobat to export each page as a .jpg or .bmp file and stitch the individual files together to create a single image. That can be downsized to fit on a page. You can use OpenOffice, MS Office, or a Photoshop or GIMP program to do the stitching.


----------



## lectric (Aug 12, 2009)

Stitching?!? But that means ... _work!_ 

I was also hoping for a no-text version. 

Sigh, ok, I will stitch them together. Maybe afterwards I will post the stitched version....

Thanks!


----------



## brightgoat (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you have a suggestion for the best way to print these?  I'm having trouble on the mac getting them to print at the right size over multiple pages.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 12, 2009)

brightgoat said:


> Do you have a suggestion for the best way to print these? I'm having trouble on the mac getting them to print at the right size over multiple pages.




I don't know about the Mac, but I just open them in MS Paint and print. Comes out perfectly on multiple pages. I'm not familiar with the Mac, though, I'm afraid.

The PDF maps, the same - I just open them and print the PDF.


----------



## lectric (Aug 13, 2009)

On a mac, PDF's have scaling (resize) options when printing. Make sure under "Page scaling" it says "None" (or "No automatic page scaling")


----------



## nanmaniac (Aug 13, 2009)

merchantsteve said:


> You want a single page battlemap?
> http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/WBS01-BattleMaps.zip contains 1-inch scale battlemaps for the 3 items mentioned. You can use Adobe Acrobat to export each page as a .jpg or .bmp file and stitch the individual files together to create a single image. That can be downsized to fit on a page. You can use OpenOffice, MS Office, or a Photoshop or GIMP program to do the stitching.



Hi there, first of all thanks for the maps. I use the jpg to create a RPtools map file.
But I don't know how to convert the Farmhouse map to jpgs. My acrobat reader cannot export the pages to images. Can't you put those images?
Thanks in advance!!
Nanmaniac


----------



## lectric (Aug 19, 2009)

Totally agree with Nanmaniac. First of all, thanks for the maps! Second of all, I would really appreciate single-page battlemaps of ALL the encounters of each module.


----------



## John Doom (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for these +1 with a bonus to thanking! 

Since 4th is SO miniature oriented, I feel its ALWAYS better to have proper maps rather than just rely on my mediocre dry-erase marker map-making skills. 

Again, thanks!


----------



## Kzach (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not sure why exactly but the PDF's in Preview on the Mac are at slightly different scales. If you're just copying or pasting or using Preview to print or convert to JPG's, the maps won't fit perfectly.

The scale differences are very small (usually in the range of 5 to 10 pixels) and can be easily corrected, and if printed out or copied or pasted, you will only notice the difference if you're anal-retentive like me and require absolute and utter precision


----------

